# amateur noob looking for some recommendations



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

whats up guys and gals, 

some friend and i are planning a trip up to the northeast(probably vermont) within the next month or so and i would like to hear what yall have to say about the different areas up there. we are looking for something that has a variety of riding conditions, good snow, somewhat cheap and a decent night life. Im from Florida so i dont get up that way very often so i figured id stop by and ask the people that know best. if you have any other recommendations feel free to throw em out there. anything from places to stay to places to see to places to booze!


thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

haha, just realized yall have a whole section dedicated to pretty much everything i just asked. id still appreciate your suggestions...thanks


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

The snow is going to depend on the weather, no matter where you go. If you want cheap, you probably won't find much nightlife. Killington probably has the best nightlife in the northeast and can be somewhat cheaply especially if your going early season. It is also the most popular mountain in the northeast so there tend to be crowds. What is your skill level and when do you plan on going?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

we are planning on going late January early February. as far as experience, im pretty new at it, ive only been snowboarding a couple times but my buddies have been going for years.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Are you guys all coming from Florida? If you are getting on an airplane, it would be ideal to head west to Colorado or Utah. How long a trip is this?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

cifex said:


> Are you guys all coming from Florida? If you are getting on an airplane, it would be ideal to head west to Colorado or Utah. How long a trip is this?


yea we are coming up from florida and the trip is going to be a week or so. how does the west compare to the east coast price wise on average? you know of any good package deals out there?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

rob s said:


> haha, just realized yall have a whole section dedicated to pretty much everything i just asked. id still appreciate your suggestions...thanks


You just made a ton of friends.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I think it will probably be cheaper to fly somewhere like Denver than to fly into one of the tiny airports in northern Vermont. At the very least, you will have A LOT more options. If you book soon you should be looking at around $330/ea round trip to Denver (according to Farecast from Miami). I don't know how to compare that, as I'm not even sure where the heck you'd fly into from FL in Vermont. There are about 15 EPIC mountains within 2 hours of the airport all of which are better than anything in the northeast. Day lift tickets tend to be more expensive out west but you can always find deals. I believe I've seen vouchers that get you 3 lift tickets at 3 different resorts for $100 or $150 or something, I'll see if I can track it down for you or maybe one of the local will check in. I think you will have a much better time if you go out west and you'll have a better chance of good conditions. You can get real cheap lodging if you stay in or around Denver and it's going to get more expensive as you get closer to the resorts. Stay away from places like Vail Village if you're not loaded.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I like how you say one of the airports in VT as though we have more than just burlington with actual comercial service.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

yea i noticed that all the flights going up to Vermont take us from Orlando to Detroit or Philadelphia then over to Burlington. Ill definitely look into Denver tonight. We have been going to North Carolina for the last few years and im ready for something new.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I just booked a flight out to Denver for Jan 6-10th. Was $250 round trip / each. It may be somewhat more expensive for you considering I have 5 major airports within 90 minutes of me.


----------

